

Techstars Boulder 2013 Demo Day Live Stream - rurabe
http://demoday.techstars.com/

======
rurabe
1\. Snowshoe - [http://www.snow.sh/](http://www.snow.sh/) 2\. Shopventory -
[https://shopventory.com/](https://shopventory.com/) 3\. Elihuu =
[http://elihuu.com/](http://elihuu.com/) 4\. Hull -
[http://hull.io/](http://hull.io/) 5\. GoodApril -
[https://www.goodapril.com/](https://www.goodapril.com/) 6\. Given Goods Co. -
[https://givengoods.co/](https://givengoods.co/) 7\. Prediculous -
[http://www.prediculous.com/](http://www.prediculous.com/) 8\. Kato -
[https://kato.im/](https://kato.im/) 9\. AdsNative -
[http://www.adsnative.com/](http://www.adsnative.com/) 10\. Brandfolder -
[https://brandfolder.com](https://brandfolder.com)

~~~
roycehaynes
Good job posting the links rurabe.

